# breeders follow the rules?



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

i was just wondering if people that breed hedgies have the same accessories rule as others. i went to a breeders house to check out the hedgehogs and there was at least 12 cages and i did not see one wheel, or one toy in any of the cages. Not even a paper towel or tp roll. When you breed ( and i am sure they were not ALL pregnant or had babies) do they still have to have those things or not?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Mom's with babies can't have wheels and I don't give toys to nursing moms either. 

Everyone else has wheels, a stuffy and a ball or some sort of toy.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree whit Nancy ,,,,,the pregnant ladies can't have wheel or somthings to play with ,,,,,she need to be quiet and be in shape for her babies ,,,,,but when it'S the time to quit the babies they know what a wheel can do for her and don't try to stop her to run ,,lolllllll


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, breeders should follow the rules about having wheels and toys for the hedgehogs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

One thing to consider, if a breeder is only giving bare necessities, then obviously they are only in it to make money. 

I don't know about other breeders, but I very rarely let people into my hedgie room and never if I have pregnant moms and babies. I worry about the person bringing in something on their clothes, or the different smell and voice upsetting the gang. I bring the hedgehogs out to meet people.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

well, it was BARE minimum ... I am kinda glad i did not get my hedgie there now... although i do feel bad for them now ...


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy said:


> One thing to consider, if a breeder is only giving bare necessities, then obviously they are only in it to make money.
> 
> I don't know about other breeders, but I very rarely let people into my hedgie room and never if I have pregnant moms and babies. I worry about the person bringing in something on their clothes, or the different smell and voice upsetting the gang. I bring the hedgehogs out to meet people.


The more I read about the different breeders the more I appreciate the one that bred Herisson. She brought Herisson out of the room to meet me like Nancy does, had spare food and wheels, and was very selective about the hedgehogs she bred.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah... i would love to breed good, socialized, healthy hedgehogs one day, but i dont think i have a strong enough stomach and heart to deal with dead babies...  i would cry .... a lot


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I don't know about other breeders, but I very rarely let people into my hedgie room and never if I have pregnant moms and babies. I worry about the person bringing in something on their clothes, or the different smell and voice upsetting the gang. I bring the hedgehogs out to meet people.


I was actually getting ready to post a similar reply, when I read yours futher down the thread. I never allow anyone into my breeding room. I won't even bring out the new owners hedgie, until it's 4 - 5 weeks old (and that is up to me, based on how the baby is doing and how tempermental the mom is). So if they insist on seeing a hedgie, I tell them straight up, that I will not allow their baby to be removed from the mother at that age, and they will have to view another adult or an older baby (IF there is one here to view). Usually they end up waiting until the baby is weaned and ready for pickup.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

Exactly the same for me ,
I don,t allow peoples to come in my breeding room , if some peoples want to see hedghog they have to see other hedhog or photos if i have some about my newbies ,,

But it's to hard to keep healty hedgehog without mites and other bad stuff on them to take a chance with every peoples ,,,
Hedgehog have to be healty and if peoples don't understand that i prefer to don,t permit them to adopt my babies ,


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, the breeder I got my hedgie from wouldn't let us into the pet room and she brought out the female babies that she had for sale out to meet us. But they were already weaned and ready to be taken home right then, so there was no mommies to be upset.


----------

